# Where did you buy your Rhinehart X50 from? What size tip for Mini's?



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Jeffer's X50 for $82 but they dont have tips for goats also what size would you recomend for mini's 1/4" or 1/2 inch?


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

I did get ours from Jeffers - if you look around you can find online coupons for them. I think I saved $10? by doing that.

Not sure about the mini-tip, though.


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Verna what size tip do you have ? I just called Jeffers they only carry 3/4 & 9/16 inch tips for the X50 model I would need to purchase the proper sized tips from hoegger and pay more Shipping fee's are you using calf tip on your's or did you buy a X30? Jeffer's X30 model come w/goat's tips i see a 1/4 and 3/8 ID tip


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I simply add a 3/4 inch ID copper bushing or fitting to the end (it fits right over it) older models and you can still get one from Jeffers when they pull them off the shelves, you can open a screw and put your new fitting in. You do not want a small ID, it simply rocks the fitting ontop of the hornbud which gives you scurs around your burn, even on mini's, even on ND. Use the outside hot edge of the iron to burn the middle of your circle flat. In goats it's not size of horn bud, it's age...all swiss are done days after they are born, lamancha bucks also, some of my Nubians aren't done for a week or more. Rarely with their free shipping on over $50 orders and their 10% if you go through the coupon ads found on sites (cometothefarm.com) etc....and why don't we have one up on here???? is it not cheaper to use Jeffers for everything. Vicki


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't have a disbudding iron yet but will get one before next kidding season and I plan on purchasing it from Jeffers.  Although I'm not sure which one I am going to go with....the X30 or X50.


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Amy if you search forum post everyone swears by x50


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I think I bought from Hoegger--was the same price after shipping. I think they also sell a ND tip?


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine has a regular goat tip because I raise Nubians. I used it to disbud a friend's Nigerians with no problem.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Register's Goat Supplies has the cheapest prices for Rhinehart http://goatsupplies.netfirms.com/kidding supplies.html I used an X-30 for 8 years before it bit the dust at the end of this year's kidding season. Now I did average of 30 - 50 kids each year, so if you have very few animals each year to disbud the X-30 will be fine and probably last you 2x as long as for me. The heating element on mine was what died, the iron held up very well for the money. This year I am buying the L&H to replace the Rhinehart I like it better http://www.springwateranimalsupply.com/items/dehorners/electric-dehorners/17-55CD-detail.htm


----------



## judyvansmith (Apr 2, 2008)

dance: On our Nigerians we use the Rhinehart 40 with the regular goat tip from Hoggers. It has given us good results.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

I got a Lenk iron cheap off Craigslist and it came with a 7/8th tip so I ground it down to a 3/4 tip with a grinder. I have mini manchas and like that size.


----------

